# Bacon County/Alma



## S-Balentine (Aug 21, 2014)

Anyone hunt in Alma or Bacon County?


----------



## S-Balentine (Aug 26, 2014)

Anyone? This is our first year on a lease in Bacon County


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 28, 2014)

I have not hunted lately in Bacon Co. but I use to be in a club over there... now I am  West just a few miles over the county line ... in Coffee Co. ...


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Sep 11, 2014)

I hunt Bacon and Appling.


----------



## evan gourley (Sep 16, 2014)

i do


----------



## Brad30110 (Sep 18, 2014)

Bacon Co has some great deer!


----------



## S-Balentine (Nov 10, 2014)

How the rut going?


----------

